# Bees Keeping Brood in Top Box



## cordova61 (Feb 25, 2016)

Hello everybody,

I started a Warre hive from a package the end of May and fed them until mid July. 

When I installed them they started work immediately on the top box (Box #1). By the end of June they started work on the bottom box (Box #2). Last week I Nadired a 3rd box because I tilted the hive and saw that Box #2 was very full, and we just got into our big monsoon season so the flowers are really popping now and it's our big honey flow time. I have been TRYING to stick with the Warre principle of letting the bees do what they do and not messing with them, but I cheated and pulled three bars from the 2nd box to take a look at the brood. Unfortunately, there was NO brood and the combs had only capped honey.

I then checked a couple bars from Box #1 (the top box) and found the brood there. Instead of just taking box #1 (with the brood) and moving it to the bottom and then taking the fresh box and sticking it on top, I believe I did exactly what I SHOULDN'T have done. I kept box #1 on top (with the brood) and moved two bars from box #2 (with honey) and put them into box #3 on the bottom and put the two empty bars from box #3 up to box #2.

In hindsight I see what I did makes no sense, but at the time I was thinking that by having two free bars in box #2, it would give them space and opportunity to move their brood downward. And, I have to admit I panicked a bit by not seeing the bees move their brood down like they should have.

So, my question is: Should I just put Box #1 (with the brood) on the bottom and put the new box#3 up on top?

Thanks


----------



## SWAT253 (May 11, 2015)

Cordova - I run topbar hives but I am looking to expand into Warre. I've read several times that the Warre is built for bees to build below the brood box vs how the supers go above the brood in Langs. Your bees may very well be doing what they are meant to do in your configuration. I'm sure someone with Warre experience will correct me if I'm mistaken, but you might not have a problem at all with your current conditions and what the bees are doing down below.


----------

